# iGoogle vs. My Yahoo



## Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2008)

Which is better? I have used My Yahoo up until now, probably because I didn't know iGoogle existed (if it did) when I started using My Yahoo. Any other suggestions out there for home pages that you can add content to the way you can with these?


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 2, 2008)

I use pageflakes 

Pageflakes - Get it Together


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2008)

I do like that the feeds for my.yahoo are integrated with Yahoo mail. Can this be done in some way with Gmail?


----------



## bookslover (Feb 2, 2008)

Now I wish I'd invented Yahoo, what with Microsoft mounting a hostile takeover of it - for $44.6 billion!

I'm never in the right place at the right time - plus, I'm just not smart enough!


----------



## Richard King (Feb 2, 2008)

iGoogle can do anything My Yahoo can do.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 3, 2008)

I use both.


----------

